

Bitbucket down - weakwire
http://status.bitbucket.org/?1

======
bryanh
We saw them having issues for about ~20 minutes via
[https://zapier.com/status/](https://zapier.com/status/).

------
csmuk
Works for me.

It is Atlassian so it's probably down for "reindexing"...

(only JIRA admins will get this)

------
pan69
I can't help it, but I absolutely LOVE BitBucket.

------
dchest
No.

